# How to use my CO2 system



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My tank kit came with a CO2 kit. I have no idea how to use it, and I'm not that fond about the idea of gassing my fish on accident. How much CO2 should I use on a 7.9 and what things do I need to know before I throw the gas grenade kit in my tank?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Woah! Its about time you quit messing around and came to hang with the big boys of planted tanks lol. 

Take a picture of you CO2 setup and some descriptions and we can help to get this bad boy up and rolling.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.wag.com/fish/p/fluval-flora-aquatic-plant-kit-421963?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&utm_term=FPS-12691&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1418922126&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=FPS-12691&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

It's the CO2 system in the pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't see a pic.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

nope, no pic.....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.wag.com/fish/p/fluval-flora-aquatic-plant-kit-421963?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&%20utm_term=FPS-12691&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1418922126&u%20tm_content=pla&ca_sku=FPS-12691&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Betta- you need to host it on Photobucket or a similar site- then paste the


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried a link. Didn't work. Copying and pasting works. I just tried it. Highlight it and second click, then press go to such and such site.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/fluval-..._id=26453554&gclid=CKzH4MK2wLUCFYdxQgodHkgA3Q
Here's the exact product.


----------

